# Muffled audio on Youtube/other streaming sites



## schleima (Jul 29, 2016)

This has been a persistent issue-- years ago, I experienced this on my Windows 7 pc (which I resolved years ago and no longer remember how I did it). Last night when I updated to Windows 10, the muffle came back happened again.

The issue is that only the audio from *streaming video* when paying through my speakers (not my Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Sigma headphones) comes through muffled and distorted. Audio from streaming audio is fine through the headphones, and system sounds play back fine.

I have a Sound Blaster Recon3d Xfinity Pro card.

I can't imagine this isn't a driver issue, but I uninstalled the Recon3D driver and allowed Windows 10 to do an auto-reinstall, and the problem persists.

Solutions onl_ine _discuss Adobe flash, but if Adobe flash were the issue I'd be experiencing the same problem while listening through headphones. By process of elimination it seems to be a problem with the Recon3D drivers.

Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Perhaps instead of allowing Win10 to install the driver, download and install it from here.


----------



## schleima (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I uninstalled the drivers for both my Sound Blaster Recon3D card AND the Tactic 3D headset in case driver conflicts are getting in the way. I then rebooted my PC and installed the freshest driver, rebooted my PC, the audio came back unmuffled on Youtube.

However, there is another site I often use which also uses Adobe Flash to view videos (cooksillustrated.com) which uses the embedded Kaltura Video Player. For whatever reason, audio has now disappeared completely from these vids. Any suggestions?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> For whatever reason, audio has now disappeared completely from these vids.


Which browser are you trying? Have you tried an alternate browser to see if this replicates the issue? What's the version of the Flash Player plug-in running installed in the browser which won't play?


----------

